# Question about Japanese Shihan



## RoninX (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello, everybody!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AdDdhhTqGPI&feature=related


Can anybody tell me the name of the Shihan, demonstrating a technique with Ishizuka-San, in this video? The daikomyosai is from 1992, but he already uses a Judan patch, with a few stars on the gi.

Thank you.


----------



## savagek (Jun 19, 2008)

If my eyes dont fail me that is Junichi Kan {may have the first name wrong sorry/ please excuse and correct if someone else knows}. 

Ken Savage


----------



## lost_in_translation (Jul 1, 2008)

You are completely correct. It is indeed Kan Shihan.


----------



## RoninX (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope this doesn´t sound rude, but i just watched the "hidden weapons video", and i realized that the bald guy in the video is Jyu-Ichi. OMFG! He looks sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo different from the Bojutsu Video! OMGGGGGGGGGGGG! He looks like 30 years older. Omg, i´m so shocked! If Hatsumi hadn´t said his name, i wouldn´t never find out that the Shihan from the video is actually Jyu-ICHI

Omg!


----------



## lost_in_translation (Apr 8, 2009)

The shihan mentioned in the first post, and the "bald guy" you mention are completly different people.


----------



## RoninX (Apr 8, 2009)

lost_in_translation said:


> The shihan mentioned in the first post, and the "bald guy" you mention are completly different people.



Really? He said "jyu ichi". The name seemed pretty similar to the guy from the bojutsu video.


----------



## lost_in_translation (Apr 8, 2009)

Jyu ichi can mean 11, and Juichi is a name, besides  Kan Sensei's name is Junichi.
I train with Kan Sensei's sole student, Pol and have met him (Kan Sensei) a few times. Besides he has a full head of hair


----------



## RoninX (Apr 8, 2009)

lost_in_translation said:


> Jyu ichi can mean 11, and Juichi is a name, besides  Kan Sensei's name is Junichi.
> I train with Kan Sensei's sole student, Pol and have met him (Kan Sensei) a few times. Besides he has a full head of hair




Kan Sensei is one of the first Judan in Bujinkan, even before Noguchi, Oguri, Nagato and others. 

And the bald guy, do you know him?


----------



## lost_in_translation (Apr 9, 2009)

Just becuase he is wearing the patch doesn't mean he got it before them 
Yes I do know "the bald guy".
If you have questions about Kan Shihan, I'm not really the man to answer them, you can try mailing Pol at the Bujinkan Na Fianna Dojo in Yamagata. He shuold be able to help you. Alternativly somee others on this board might.


----------



## RoninX (Apr 9, 2009)

So, at the time it was normal to wear the judan patch without being a judan. Lol! Yeah, but it makes sense, because in one video he is wearing the judan patch with 4 or 5 stars on it, and the video is from 1994 + -


----------



## STEPS (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey RoninX,

Some people wear their rank, some don't. It doesn't matter either way. Particularly with the Japanese Shihan. I'm willing to bet those stars on Kan Sensei's gi were there for use with his Godan patch. Given the date and the freshness of the Judan patch, I'm betting he just got it around then. It's best not to jump to conclusions and state them as odd fact, though. Especially with trivial things.

Cheers!


----------



## RoninX (Apr 9, 2009)

STEPS said:


> Hey RoninX,
> 
> Some people wear their rank, some don't. It doesn't matter either way. Particularly with the Japanese Shihan. I'm willing to bet those stars on Kan Sensei's gi were there for use with his Godan patch. Given the date and the freshness of the Judan patch, I'm betting he just got it around then. It's best not to jump to conclusions and state them as odd fact, though. Especially with trivial things.
> 
> Cheers!



Well, doesn´t make much sense to you use a rank that you dont hold. 
In 1992 Kan Shihan already wears the Judan Patch. This means he is one of the very first Japanese Shihan, along with Manaka, Ishizuka and Seno. I just found this curious, nothing more. 

[]


----------



## lost_in_translation (Apr 9, 2009)

Tread carefully my friend. It's 3 stars on the uwagi not 4 or 5, (I have the video). Like I said if you have questions about Kan Shihan , contact the Na Fianna dojo, they (well Pol) would be the main people to answer you. Alternativly on your next trip to Japan you could pay him a visit lol


----------



## kouryuu (Apr 13, 2009)

lost_in_translation said:


> Tread carefully my friend. It's 3 stars on the uwagi not 4 or 5, (I have the video). Like I said if you have questions about Kan Shihan , contact the Na Fianna dojo, they (well Pol) would be the main people to answer you. Alternativly on your next trip to Japan you could pay him a visit lol



And be prepared to be battered


----------



## RoninX (Apr 13, 2009)

kouryuu said:


> And be prepared to be battered



Why?


----------



## Dale Seago (Apr 13, 2009)

kouryuu said:


> And be prepared to be battered



Battered and brain-fried.


----------



## RoninX (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow! Dale Seago! A 15th Dan! The bad news? There´s no 16th!


----------



## canit (Apr 14, 2009)

RoninX said:


> Kan Sensei is one of the first Judan in Bujinkan, even before Noguchi, Oguri, Nagato and others.




The Shihan you listed all became Judan on the same day in 1990.  

Hatsumi-sensei unveiled the Judan patch at the Daikomyosai party that year.  If I remember correctly he gave them to Ishizuka-sensei, Kan-sensei, Manaka-sensei, Nagato-sensei, Noguchi-sensei, Oguri-sensei, Seno-sensei, and Mariko-sensei.

I took photographs of each Shihan receiving their patch, and got a close-up shot of Ishizuka-sensei holding his.  Kevin Millis appropriately dubbed it the "Surf Patch".


----------



## RoninX (Apr 14, 2009)

canit said:


> The Shihan you listed all became Judan on the same day in 1990.
> 
> Hatsumi-sensei unveiled the Judan patch at the Daikomyosai party that year.  If I remember correctly he gave them to Ishizuka-sensei, Kan-sensei, Manaka-sensei, Nagato-sensei, Noguchi-sensei, Oguri-sensei, Seno-sensei, and Mariko-sensei.
> 
> I took photographs of each Shihan receiving their patch, and got a close-up shot of Ishizuka-sensei holding his.  Kevin Millis appropriately dubbed it the "Surf Patch".



Wow, nice info! I thought Noguchi and Oguri had only received the Judan later, because they used the Godan patch in videos from 1994,95,96...


----------



## lost_in_translation (Apr 15, 2009)

RoninX said:


> Wow, nice info! I thought Noguchi and Oguri had only received the Judan later, because they used the Godan patch in videos from 1994,95,96...





That's what you get for basing assumptions on video ..same point can be applied to yhe Ed Lomax thread


----------



## RoninX (Apr 15, 2009)

lost_in_translation said:


> That's what you get for basing assumptions on video ..same point can be applied to yhe Ed Lomax thread




Do you know me? Oh, sorry! Just because i said Ed Lomax hasn´t the best Taijutsu that i´ve ever seen, you assumed that i only know him from videos. Well, sorry, but you´re wrong. 

And about my assumptions on the Shihan´s grade, i don´t think there´s anything wrong with conecting their patch with their rank, since the patch, almost always, represents the rank of someone. But, i´m sorry for not being so insightful as you. 

Btw, there are A LOT more weastern Shihan that i think that are much, much better than Ed Lomax. I respect Ed Lomax, but i don´t really see him as a big deal. I also respect you for not thinking the same why i do. I´m sorry that you can´t do the same.

Kiss***


----------



## unitedwestand (Feb 7, 2010)

RoninX, 

May I please ask of you to nominate whom you think has better Taijutsu *in Australia *if any, than Ed.

Not to start a debate but I love diversity of opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2010)

My personal feelings for Ed and others aside, I would personally look to someone like Tim Bathurst for a great example of the Bujinkan approach. The Jarvis' also are great examples, and Darren Horvath is always interesting to watch (in a similar vein to Nagato Sensei) as he coul obviously power his way through everything, but still has a great deal of finesse and a lack of undue effort to his movements.


----------



## unitedwestand (Feb 8, 2010)

Chris, 

Thanks for your integrity and honest answer.

Who do you train with or did you train with? Craig Guest?

The Jarvis brothers, well Andrew I have seen more of, what can I say? WOW! This guy I think hardly anyone knows of outside of WA and even in WA outside of the Bujinkan circle but this guy is great. IMHO he would easily be up there and superior to heaps of the higher dan exponents (I understand rank is only so important if at all). My point being he is an animal :ultracool Real skilled guy. Andrew Netes is also very good, so relaxed.

Tim is wonderful, Darren I have not seen as much but yes, the guy is big and seemed to move smooth.

I wonder where the Jarvis' are now and if they still train (who under or with) and teach?


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 8, 2010)

I am an instructor under Sensei Wayne Roy, having joined his organsation in 1993, when we were still part of the Bujinkan (hence my ability to answer your history question... and yes, Stephen, it was Nagato. When Nagato accompanied Hatsumi Sensei out here for the first Australian Tai Kai, he used Sensei Roy as uke for the most part, the first thing Nagato Sensei said to Mr Roy was "Well Roy-san, it's been a long time... now, punch!"). I earned my Shodan while still in the Bujinkan, my later grade after we split. To give an idea, though, as I said in the other thread, Sensei Roy stopped at Rokudan, so Godan is as high as we go under him. I am currently a Sandan.

For more details, see the website in my signature.


----------



## stephen (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> and yes, Stephen, it was Nagato.



Uh, ok. The only reason I asked on the other thread is Ishizuka was often the 'designated English speaker'. 

No worries....


----------



## tengu56 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Unitedwestend,

Andrew still teaches on a Thursday at Kenwick Rec Centre while Chris teaches on Mondays. Visit our website for more info: www.bujinkanperth.com.au 

J.


----------



## unitedwestand (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks Tengu....will be very interested!


----------



## unitedwestand (Feb 11, 2010)

Actually tengu, can u tell me cost per class, also if Andrew does private tuition, if so, $ per hour per person pls. Thanks


----------

